# eyes watering??? need help please



## kpelzer (Dec 16, 2009)

so i have a year an a half male b&w tegu, and latley i have been noticing that his right high has been watering...a bunch of little bubbles bild up in the corner of his eye and then he closes his eyes and wipes them off against the ground when the water build up too much in his eye. its not a mucous, its very watery, any ideas on whats up with that, also his temps are spot on, any in put would be greatly appreciated


----------



## reptastic (Dec 16, 2009)

that sounds serious im no expert and cant tell you what it is but he needs to see a vet to be on the safe side


----------



## cornking4 (Dec 16, 2009)

Are his nostrils and mouth clear?


----------



## kpelzer (Dec 16, 2009)

yeah that why i dont think its an upper respiratory infection, and its just the one eye. maybe something got in it? i was just wondering if anyone else has had this problem or new what the problem might be


----------



## cornking4 (Dec 16, 2009)

That's odd... As long as it doesn't seem to affect him I wouldn't worry about it. It's possible it's the beginning stages of an upper respiratory infection or an eye infection, but I'm not sure... Of course if it worsens, take him to a vet and get a proper exam done on him.


----------



## txrepgirl (Dec 16, 2009)

What kind of UVB light do you have ? I know that there is a brand that causes eye problems in reptiles. I'm going to try to find that info and post it. Does the eye look a bit swollen ? here is some info I found on eye problems. I'll post the other info later on about the UVB light.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.anapsid.org/eyebulge.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.anapsid.org/eyebulge.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## kpelzer (Dec 16, 2009)

its a powersun, does not look swollen or infected at all, just keeps tearing up, hes had the same UVB brand/ bulb almost his entire life, it just seems really odd


----------



## bubbategu2 (Dec 27, 2009)

Just FYI, nothing to do with the eye problem but you should change out your bulb about every 6 months or so. I think he probably poked his eye on something. Does it seem to be getting worse?


----------

